# Sea-life Inc Bulbs



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

ne1 have ne experience with these bulbs. they are a few bucks at walmart and my lfs has them labeled as "miracle bulbs". well i bought a pack n out of 8 bulbs 0 have grown i guess thinking $5 for 8 plants was to good to be true. i can mail them back and get new ones but are they even worth it


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes i have tried them.How long have they been in the tank?I had gotten some about six weeks ago,and they didnt sprout either.I took them out and dried them and placed them back in.If they dont sprout this time i will mail them back.I have friends online who have sent them back,and it took awhile but they had some sent back already sprouted.I would take them up on the guarantee.Five bucks is still five buck and you could have gotten a live sword or other things for that matter.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would just send them back.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

ive had them since early december. so im over the 30days at this point. out of 8 bulbs i have 7 left. tossed one out since it turned to mush. ill hafta mail them out i guess. thanks for the advice. ill let ya know how it works out.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Bulbs are dicey submerged. Getting true plants is alot easier and has instant results.


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

i actually got them and got some duds. i sent one dud back to them and they sent me a handful of new bulbs in the mail


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I grew 100% of the plants I now have in my 30 gallon (seen in the pic) from bulbs. They started out in a 10 gallon with standard aquarium gravel, standard hood lighting, no fertz or CO2, and an undergravel filter. I lost 6 of the 10 bulbs I bought to rot but I left them in the tank as bio-matter for the other bulbs. I had 4 take root - a tiger lotus, a sword of some sort, and 2 wisteria. It took between a month (for the wisteria) and 3 months (for the tiger lotus) for the bulbs to germinate. It took an additional year in the 10 gallon with only the addition of LeafZone and root fertilization tabs to grow them to about twice the size of LFS plants.

I used them to seed my 30 gallon tank, then with the addition of T5HO lighting, CO2, dry fertz, and plant-specific substrate, the tiger lotus put out another bulb, I parsed off the wisteria and have planted every tank I own with its saplings, and done the same with the sword. In an additional year with all the supplemental plant stuff I've added to that 30 gallon, I'm running a veritable jungle in there.

This is with 10 Sea-Life Inc. Bulbs. If you think cycling a tank takes patience, you're in for a long wait with those bulbs my friend.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello all.i bought 2 lilly bulbs about a year and a half ago and 1 out of 2 sprouted and the one that did is still doing fine.i bought 4 more yesterday and I put them in a breader cage and put it all the way down to the bottom of tank.i checked this morning and all 4 have white hair look on the side of them.do you thank its is going to go bad and should I take them out or wait?thanks for the help you can give.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You're supposed to bury the bulbs in the substrate, if you can see white stuff it's probably mold. Depending on how bad it is, you'll want to throw the moldy bulbs out so they don't contaminate your tank.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it saids to drop the bulb into the water and do not plant the bulb in the gravel as the roots develp.the plants anchor themselves.i put them in the breeder cage so the fish don't eat on the bulbs.i did the same on the other 2 bulbs and one out of two did fine.


----------

